# English Negative Question vs. Korean Negative Question



## hana20

In English, Positive Question is same as Korean Positive Question.However English vs. Korean  Negative Question is a bit tricky.

i.e.  Eng. : Aren't you hungry? -Yes. I'm hungry
                                         -No.I'm not hungry

       Kor. : 배고 프지 않아요?  - 네.배고 프지 않아요.
                                       - 아니요.배고 파요.

Please give me an assurance that my example sentence is correct.
고마워요


----------



## kenjoluma

I give you my full assurance. It truly is correct.


----------



## DoubleJ

"배고 파요"(X)
"배고파요" (ㅇ)


----------



## terredepomme

Good job for figuring that out.
Note that most Koreans would just say 네 or 아니오, whereas an English speaker would add 'I am' or 'I'm not' to clarify.


----------



## hana20

고마워요.Your comment boost my confidence.I have plan of working in Korea as an English teacher to some 학원 in 2014.It's still far but I think being proficient in Korean will help me communicate more easily with my future students.Goodluck to me.ㅋㅋ


----------

